

Show HN: Anvil – a tiny reactive android UI library - zserge
http://zserge.com/blog/anvil-2.html

======
krugloid
Is it on maven central?

~~~
zserge
I've just published the release today, it should be available within the next
few hours. Meanwhile you can build it from the github sources.

~~~
zserge
It should be available as:

    
    
        <dependency>
            <groupId>co.trikita</groupId>
            <artifactId>anvil</artifactId>
            <version>0.0.2</version>
        </dependency>
    

Gradle:

    
    
        compile 'co.trikita:anvil:0.0.2'

